# grand ole dame



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

shot with a 3a lens on a cobbled camera and on a paper negative. f45 3minutes


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool, how long ago did you use that camera?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

I used it last month actually.  I have the film and paper cut just waiting for the right excuse.  It is a dog to haul around but makes great shots.

Most of the cameras I shoot are dogs like that.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am just curious but what does it weigh?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

i would be guessing but i will try it tomorrow to see...


----------

